# What gun is this



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

any numbers, engravings on it?


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

All I have is the photo.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks to me like a Colt Model 1877 "Lightning" in .38LC? If so you may have a pretty valuable revolver on your hands. I believe this was Colt's first double action revolver.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

It look's like a Colt Lightning to me also. Maybe a reproduction? The shape that one's in, if an original Colt would bring huge $$.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have no clue as to what it is, but it sure looks good!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Pretty sure it’s a Colt Lightning, look at the props that are included in the picture...Seems Val Kilmer carried one (or a repro) in the movie.
thanks Desertman and Tango.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's almost a dead mans hand. "Aces n eights "


----------

